# Lighting in the loft.



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am planning to run lights in the loft. But what lights should I run? Would one type of lighting be better for the loft and the birds.

The inner loft itself is all wood painted white. The floor on the sides is painted white 1 1/2' out from the sides. The rest of the floor ( the Center) is the only part that is not white.

I have heard that flourescent light will kill bacteria. This is what I had intended to use. But then there is another type of flourescent bulb that is called a grow light bulb, used in growing plants.

Would this be a better light to use? Do you know if this type of light would do a better job of killing the bacteria in the loft?


Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Ace

What I know about lighting is from Marine Aquariums. They have inexpensive floresent bulbs in the heat range of 5000-6000k that represent day light. They do have a yellowish tent and represent sun light. Most hardware stores carry these lights. As for grow lights they can get expensive ie $20.00 a bulb. From experience, four foot bulbs are more abundant and usually cheaper for the light you get. You can also get a bluish 10000K bulb that has a larger spectrum than the 5K bulbs. More money. I would also research which wavelenghts kill bacteria. And try and go with a bulb that has a temperature that matches. Some of us have no artificial light in our lofts. Others just use them when we go out to the loft at night. As for me my windup flashlight works just great. I also do not race out of this loft and do not use a light or dark system. 

Check your e-mail I had some questions about the birds.

Randy


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Regular ol' 8 foot flourescent has done the trick for me as far as getting them into the breeding mood. Don't know about light killing bacteria, I know that light will keep cobwebs from forming at the right wavelengths but I've not seen any science to suggest that it actually has disinfectant properties.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

got to go with roxtar-use the plain 4ft or 8ft flouros.they work great.
if your going to use "lighting system",get a timer,you will need it.yb loft must be seperate from other lofts to employ that system.one of my friends lighted his ybs and old bird team at same time one year.2 weeks into old bird series he was thru racing because birds were dropping flights. ouch.he learned the hard way.also thru his breeders out of whack in their moult causing undue stress for them as they had just finished breeding.

if you are flying natural or darkening,it really wont matter what flouros you use.natural-you want plenty of natural light with early bred youngsters so they can moult out.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Timers and flourescents*

Ace,

Just a thought on this regard. If you are going to use a timer, the decision may be made for you. When I bought my timers they explicitly said "for use with incandescent bulbs only". I didn't have a choice. The timers would not work with flourescent or the funny looking compact flourescent bulbs.

For this reason I have four 100 watt incandescent bulbs in my main breeding loft. The birds seem to be doing o.k. with them as far as coming down on eggs. I don't know anything about killing bacteria though.

Like I said, just something to think about. Hope it helps.

Dan


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

really as long as your birds get sunlight they will be happy and healthy! if your birds cant go out side and fly and get exercise (i.e. bought breeders) then what you need is a simple aviary that they can go and sun bathe as it was. just a thought...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I was planning on the 4 ft. bulbs.

Dan, thank you for that info. I will check into that, because I was planning to use a timer.

I can not tell you how much I have leared in the last few months. I have been checking things out online so much I think I am starting to go cross-eyed!! I would like to thank each and every one of you that has responded to the threads I have posted. I am sure some of this information is what is going to make me more that just someone who also tried!! 

I am looking forward to the future when I am confident enough in what I have learned to be able to help other fanciers in the way you are helping me now.

From the heart, Thank you all.

Ace


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

you are more than welcome... I do believe it is why we are all here!


----------

